# 11 Week-Old GSD....Amazing Pics



## RacerX (Jan 26, 2009)

This is why you hire a pro when you take pics like me.







If you are in the Atlanta area, I can't speak highly enough of Lessia Teh. She is amazing as are her pics. Here are a few of "TAZ" to share.


----------



## pjindy00 (Feb 19, 2007)

Beautiful pictures!


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

awesome pics!!

TEEPEE ears I so miss that stage
Taz is adorable


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

These are really wonderful!


----------



## k9sarneko (Jan 31, 2007)

These are truely beautiful pictures. What a wonderful memorial to the oh so brief puppy days. I hope you get her to take another series when pupper is all grown up. I think they will be stunning. Also just have to say what an adorable pup you have.


----------



## RacerX (Jan 26, 2009)

Thanks everyone! I did get the "puppy package" where she will take three series of pics within a year.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Great pictures. I love the kitty photo and the black and white. What are you planning on doing with the puppy. Aready I am seeing good focus.


----------



## Kirsten_C (Apr 9, 2009)

Those are absolutely amazing! You have a beautiful puppy, I love those eyes!!


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

wow those are gorgeous pics! i especially love the water one and the last one.


----------



## JasperLoki (Sep 25, 2005)

What a beautiful GSD


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

amazing pics! I agree! Beautiful pup


----------



## Lisa&Diesel (Jun 8, 2008)

Wonderful pics but with a subject that cute they couldn't possibly be bad!


----------



## Maedchen (May 3, 2003)

Cute puppy







Awesome pics! 
Although the background is too blurry for my taste- it hurts my eyes


----------



## Little Red (Jan 10, 2009)

Those photos are so beautiful. when that pup grows up you will be glad that you captured him at such a ridiculously adorable stage!


----------



## RacerX (Jan 26, 2009)

Tx for the kind words folks. I'm glad we got those because his ears popped up and stayed up just a few days later.

selzer,

We plan Sch with him.


----------



## gsdlove212 (Feb 3, 2006)

What an awesome thing to have...a puppy package, every new puppy owner should have the opportunity to get one. I guess i will jsut have to make do with my own quality lol even if it isn't as gorgeous as those.


----------



## Northof60 (Feb 15, 2009)

Absolutely stunning. Espeically the one with the water.


----------



## elsie (Aug 22, 2001)

awesome shots !!!

gorgeous pup!


----------



## caview (Jun 30, 2008)

Cannot tell you how much I enjoyed looking at your puppy!

He is stunning and so are the pictures!

Congratulations, and what a great idea on the professional pictures!

Tanya


----------



## CarLooSHoo (Feb 26, 2009)

Gorgeous pics! What an adorable puppy


----------



## elly1210 (Jan 4, 2009)

tooooo cute


----------



## Keisha (Aug 1, 2008)

Oh that fifth picture is amazing! I love them all, how cute


----------



## RacerX (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Those are precious!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Awesome pictures!


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

I love the one in the water!


----------



## gsdinms (Jun 25, 2008)

Awesome shots.


----------



## galadybug (Dec 15, 2005)

Fantastic pictures!! Georgeous pup! I love the teepee ears!! Such fantastic pictures to remember this all too quick puppy stage!! So adorable!


----------



## RacerX (Jan 26, 2009)

4 1/2 month update!









http://www.leesiateh.com/blog/


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Your pup is gorgeous and I really enjoyed looking at the photographer's blog. She's very talented! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## RacerX (Jan 26, 2009)

Thanks!







As much as I love our pics, I also love to share her artistry in photo taking.


----------

